# SOS in the Shop



## Brodee19 (Oct 16, 2019)

Looking for recommendations for a standalone (non-subscription), wearable, 2-way pager/alert system to use in the event of an emergency. Would prefer something that transmits over wi-fi since my detached shop has its own wi-fi router. My wife is often outdoors working in the landscape and we both have a smartphones, but we don't wear them and they are frequently out of earshot (or muted).

I feel that a push-button interface would be the easiest to operate in an emergency and something worn on a lanyard (inside a shirt if operating power tools) would always be at the ready. I researched walkie-talkies, but the metal skin on my shop degrades radio signals significantly.

Thanks for any recommendations!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Look into the ring camera doorbell. We have them on two doors, the shop and the front door. They are "live" with photos and alarm bells ring when the doorbell button is pushed. You can "two way" talk into the camera with Alexia inside the house. They also record a history of movement during the day. The high priced version has motion lights at night... really bright LEDs.


----------



## 212160 (Sep 18, 2021)

Think "Life Alert", security camera, and room to room messaging all in one with the ring doorbell. I personally use an Alexa for this, without the video feature but arm currently slowly switching to Google home. Great idea for the Ring doorbell system.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Brodee19 said:


> Looking for recommendations for a standalone (non-subscription), wearable, 2-way pager/alert system to use in the event of an emergency. Would prefer something that transmits over wi-fi since my detached shop has its own wi-fi router. My wife is often outdoors working in the landscape and we both have a smartphones, but we don't wear them and they are frequently out of earshot (or muted).
> 
> I feel that a push-button interface would be the easiest to operate in an emergency and something worn on a lanyard (inside a shirt if operating power tools) would always be at the ready. I researched walkie-talkies, but the metal skin on my shop degrades radio signals significantly.
> 
> Thanks for any recommendations!


The metal skin will degrade any RF signal.

George


----------



## 212160 (Sep 18, 2021)

GeorgeC said:


> The metal skin will degrade any RF signal.
> 
> George


These Google home, Google home mini, and Alexa work on wifi.


----------



## Dave McCann (Jun 21, 2020)

Brodee19 said:


> I feel that a push-button interface would be the easiest to operate in an emergency and something worn on a lanyard (inside a shirt if operating power tools) would always be at the ready.



If you want a simple push button, one option is a remote wireless on/off outlet. 
Fosmon C-10683 Wireless Remote Control Outdoor Electrical Outlet Switch Weatherproof Heavy Duty 3-Prong Plug-in ETL Listed (Battery Included), 1 Pack - - Amazon.com
The signal only has to go from you to the receiver which can be located inside the shop with you. The device plugged in can be mounted outside and the cord run the the wall.

When you push the button in an emergency, the 110V outlet downstream of the receiver will be turned on (live juice). Plug in an outside alarm, strobe light, horn, what ever signaling device you deem appropriate, to summon help. The best thing,,,,,,, *anybody *can respond, you do want assistance in an emergency, right. So even if you wife is not home or nearby, you can still work in your shop knowing you can trigger your outside alarm and summon nearby help. No subscription or fees required.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

OneJadedBtch said:


> These Google home, Google home mini, and Alexa work on wifi.


I guess I use RF to mean any wireless system that used any wave length frequency to broadcast a signal. Not the old definition of RF.

george


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

OneJadedBtch said:


> These Google home, Google home mini, and Alexa work on wifi.


...wifi is still a radio frequency signal. Any electromagnetic frequency under about 300ghz falls under the RF. If walkie talkies wont work through the metal skin of your building, wifi-based communication probably wont work either


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

A voice device, Amazon or Google can be used to voice trigger any number of things.

The OP indicated he has WiFi in the shop, that implies a network connection in place and working already, so metal/wireless interference isn't an issue.


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

Brodee19 said:


> we both have a smartphones, but we don't wear them and they are frequently out of earshot


phone is the best, as you can't dial 911 on a push button
if you won't carry the phone, why would you carry something else _less useful_?


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

_Ogre said:


> phone is the best, as you can't dial 911 on a push button
> if you won't carry the phone, why would you carry something else _less useful_?


Because retrieving a phone, unlocking it, and using it takes time and effort. Some people are fast with their phones, but it may be an issue if you're not feeling well and need help. 

I think @Brodee19 wants a "one-touch" instant solution, like a button you wear around your neck or pin to your shirt. I would try to find one that can't be accidentally pressed while doing woodworking, such as a recessed button or one with a flip-up cover. I don't know if they make those. The other issue is making sure that the battery is always fresh.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Iphones have an emergency call capability, but it requires you to push and hold the volume up button, and power button at the same time for a few seconds. If you don't select power off within a few seconds it can default to an emergency call. Might be difficult to do with an injury, and depending on your location your local PD will call and verify the issue, but it will also place calls to everyone on your emergency list(don't ask how I know this). In addition Siri can place an emergency call if you are an Iphone user, has the same results as the deliberate, or accidental emergency signal...


----------



## rdy2go (Apr 19, 2009)

Brodee19 said:


> My wife is often outdoors working in the landscape and we both have a smartphones, but we don't wear them and they are frequently out of earshot (or muted).


My wife does a lot of gardening. Big yard front and back. I also work in the garage shop. Both well into age. She fell once and since she is an Apple person got an iWatch, which detects falls and really works like a phone. Now I also wear one, mostly to be able to get get emergency calls from her when I am in the yard away from her. I hate carrying the phone on me when gardening. And I can say SIRI, text ICE... can we have lunch?

Caveat, pricey and monthly fees...


----------



## dwasson (Jul 26, 2010)

I have a similar system that I have put in place. Since Covid, I am working 100% from home. My office is in the basement. My wife has health issues, and if she is upstairs and needs to get my attention, she may not be able to yell enough to be heard. We put in a wireless doorbell system. It has 2 transmitters and 2 receivers. We put a little lanyard-type device on it so she can wear it. One receiver is closer to where I'm working, the other is out in the garage if I am out there playing. The transmitters have batteries, the receivers plug into electricity. It has worked like a charm. This is what I bought. https://www.amazon.com/CROSSPOINT-Expandable-Multi-Unit-Waterproof-Transmitter/dp/B01FQX5VA4/


----------

